# PGWear Update



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

In case of future lost pigeons, who might take a romp outdoors in their PGWear, I have a placed inside a label to write your phone numbers; so if they are found by a kind soul, they could be returned to you. Also I am putting a certain number inside each one so a finder could contact my web site relay the number to me. Working to bring not only, comfort, hygiene, and fashion to our pets, but a safety type feature too. Thank you to everyone for their great ideas.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a GREAT idea!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great idea, Boni. 
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ditto!  

Love It!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's definitely a great idea. I've heard many horror stories of pet birds getting lost, and people finding them but having no idea where they came from. That would definitely solve that dilemma.

Great thing is that geese don't fly or even run away. They like to always be around you.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Boni,
that is a wonderful idea, and thank you for think of it!

I have a question/favor to ask of you, so I'm pming you.
-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great addition to the PG wear, Boni!

Now that Rally is solo since Ally flew the coop, I'm thinking of getting a few for when I bring him visiting to family for the holidays.
Though, right now he's too fidgety for me to be able to put the PG wear on, he should calm down soon...hopefully.


----------

